# Players wanted for play by mail



## Habib (Oct 8, 2005)

I am looking to take on a few more players for the play by mail, old white wolf, vampire the masquerade. The world is a great system made for epic cross over characters and fantastic settings. The game is ongoing and looking for players who can really get into their characters. I run a good campaign and am looking for those who enjoy making their characters key elements in a good story. 

  If you have any questions or request please feel free to email  rpgfool@hotmail.com


----------

